# Stock 14 sr20det drop in power help



## Wyattv31 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey guys,
New to the world of Srs
Just picked up a pdf s14 with a sr20det.
Car builds boost fine untill about 4k rpm then it feels like it drops off ( feels down on power) then when it gets to about 5krpm it begins to pick up and pull till redline.

Car is stock besides a front mount and a Hks boost controller and display is showing it makes around 6-9 psi 

Any ideas on what my issue may be ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check for vacuum leaks in the intercooler piping. Also make sure the blowoff valve is working correctly.


----------

